# JD 4310 4x4 problems



## carolinatractor (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello.
My JD 4310 will not come out of 4x4, I have power to the solenoid. Any thoughts?
You can not hear the MFWD solenoid stem move like you can the PTO solenoid.
Next question.
I want to take the coil off of the stem but there is a part of transmission housing in the way. There is not enough room to take the nut from the top of the solenoid stem. 
Its like the block that the solenoids are on has to be taken off first.
Question When I remove the 4 bolts holding the block on the tractor is fluid gonna come out of the transmission housing?
I know some will come out of the block.
Thanks


----------

